# Installing a light



## headviking (Dec 18, 2010)

I have an Ariens sno tek snow blower. It does not have a light or has any setup for one. 
Has anyone ever custom installed one? I was thinking of strapping batteries on the sno tek with LED light.
What does everyone think?


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

I have read where owners have installed LED bicycle lights, but I have no idea whether or not it is a good idea.
The lights do seem to have a pretty long battery life and since they clamp on, it shouldn't be difficult to mount one.

FWIW, I thought I wanted a light on my old MTD/Dayton, but never got around to adding one. 
Managed to get by without it for over 30 years so the need may not be as great as it seems.


----------



## trdr (Nov 27, 2010)

i second what charles said and will add the available head lamps that work really well,which means you also have light when doing other things.they come in elastic and fixed.


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

I have LED bicycle lights that throw an amazing amount of light. It will cost about $30 for decent ones. The batteries last quite a long time, you might actually go two seasons on a set.


----------



## CharlesW (Oct 13, 2010)

*Don't really need a light, but.......*

Could some of you with actual experience make some brand and model recommendations?


----------



## headviking (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks guys .... bike lights....never thought of that.


----------



## BLUEGUY (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought this set a couple of years ago: Amazon.com: Blackburn Quadrant and Mars 3.0 Combo Bicycle Light Set: Sports & Outdoors They are very weather and impact resistant, cast a wide beam, and the batteries last for a very long time.


----------

